

Tesla Supercharger - codecrusade
http://www.teslamotors.com/supercharger
Whats the economics behind the Supercharger network. Whats Elon Musk up to? Can solar entirely power the automobile?
======
cju
Doesn't this hight power risk to lower the lifespan of the battery ?

I heard that for this reason Renault plans to ask for a small extra fee each
time a customer charges the leased battery at the maximum power (that seems to
be 43kW for 90kW in Testa supercharger, 22kW being the nominal fast charge)

------
codecrusade
I mean isnt this revolutionary? Why wouldnt Apple/Google Buy/integrate Tesla
Motors <http://www.teslamotors.com/goelectric#savings>

